
What It’s Really Like to Risk It All in Silicon Valley - szermer
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/upshot/what-its-really-like-to-risk-it-all-in-silicon-valley.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
gamechangr
I have seen this article posted 3 times today. Look at "past" and put your
comments there.

I suggest deleting this thread.

~~~
detaro
I suggest reading the HN FAQ and what they say about reposts.

